# VMware and server



## preme (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm looking start going taking some MCP exams for Windows server, setting one up at home and going through cbtnugget videos.

I'm looking for some advice on the best way to do this. I don't have the option of setting up a mini home network running of a server with network points etc, so the plan was to install server onto a partition and vmware onto that and load a client Os like XP or 7 into VMware.

That way I can do things like use the server to provide internet connection to the Vmware install Os and other options.

I'm aware there are server versions of Vmware, but wouldn't I need a booted Os with that on, then further installs into VMware for it to work, so there would be like a minimum of 3 Os running at one time?

Any and all advice is welcome

Thanks


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

I actually used VMWare to get my certs. I ran two servers, and two clients on one machine (a laptop with 12 GB RAM), so it does work.

I am currently doing the same thing with Linux to get my Redhat certs.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

There is a free virtual machine product called VirtualBox, by Oracle. 

First you install the VirtualBox program. Then you need the ISO files for the various Windows. If you don't have a AMD-V capable cpu, then you can only install 32bit Windows. Then you create a virtual machine with VirtualBox. Then you point it to either a ISO file, or the DVD drive. Start the virtual machine and install will commence.


----------

